# oops



## Drone_pilot (Jul 29, 2007)

How not to fire a .50 MG.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=b4a_1185655155

Good job this didn't happen in a fire fight.


----------



## rotorwash (Jul 30, 2007)

On a .50 you had to check two things: headspace and timing.  Sometimes it was necessary to check the same two things on the operator.


----------



## Drone_pilot (Aug 2, 2007)

LOL. Seen this happen on a 7.62 LMG (Bren) when the guy had not locked the barrel in position, the barrel flew down the range and took out the target,

the range safety officer was blue in the face and the words coming out of his mouth even made me blush.


----------

